# Tumbler advice



## Dragon0421 (Jul 10, 2013)

I just put the tumbler together and ready to go. I can't wait to get started. Just had to post been awhile.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 10, 2013)

and the tubes.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 10, 2013)

looks like you got the whole nine yards


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 10, 2013)

looking good !!!

 gonna need a boatload of copper for those 6" tubes.

 can't wait to see the results.

 jim


----------



## chosi (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm currious - what is the long wooden thing with the dowel rods sticking out of it (in the 2nd photo)?


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 12, 2013)

The wooden item is a bottle rack that i use. Here is a pic works pretty good so far for me just took it off the wall to move some things around.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 13, 2013)

It is up and going forgot the before pic but will show the after they were ruff looking though. Till then.


----------



## diggerdirect (Jul 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dragon0421
> 
> The wooden item is a bottle rack that i use. Here is a pic works pretty good so far for me just took it off the wall to move some things around.


 
 Nice set up but man that 'rack' is just scary! [][][]


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 21, 2013)

first try out it looked like the one on the left when i started better than it was.


----------



## slickfinish (Jul 23, 2013)

Good Luck. I have cleaned hundreds in the tumbler. The best part for me is seeing what it looked like new. Some of them will surprise you!


----------

